# That son-of-a-gun John Calvin's Bible commentaries!!



## Puritanhead (Sep 23, 2005)

*That son-of-a-gun John Calvin\'s Bible commentaries!!*

I have a love-hate relationship with Calvin's commentaries. The commentary is full of insightful exegetical readings in many areas. The keen intellect of the jurist turned theologian really shines in his commentaries just as his _Institutes_.

It's over 22 volumes, but I have a bone to pick with old John Calvin. Foremost, everytime I have a particular Sunday school lesson or something to research, I might say to myself, "I wonder what Calvin would have to say on the subject?" As if, everytime I go looking for something-- it's not there! Whether First and Second Samuel or Revelation! Why would you save the books of Samuel for last in your commentary? What was he thinking?

Calvin should have lived longer and finished his commentary for crying out loud!
:bigsmile:

[Edited on 9-23-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 23, 2005)

Calvin's sermons on 2 Samuel are translated and available in English from Banner of Truth. If you could read 16th century French, you could also read his sermons on 1st Samuel (assuming you could get your hands on them). :bigsmile:

[Edited on 9-23-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## Arch2k (Sep 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> If you could read 16th century French, you could also read his sermon's on 1st Samuel. :bigsmile:



Calvin might have a bone to pick with you since you haven't learned to read French!


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Sep 23, 2005)

I have Lange's whole-Bible commentary. In the section on 1 Sam. I found Calvin's position (coming out of his sermon's) on Saul and the witch of Endor. You can imagine my excitement as I had cast about quite a bit for some sound exegesis of this passage. As I recall, I disagreed with Lange's commentator (some German guy) as well as the "general opinion of English speaking divines", but concurred with Calvin's opinion: The medium did not see the "ghost" of Samuel, but gave out either a demon's counsel, or her own, though it was indeed prophetical by the will of God. Calvin reasons: God had withheld his prophetic word from Saul by legitimate means, that is through Samuel; how unlike him now to reveal it (through Samuel, no less) and especially by means he had expressly forbidden!

[Edited on 9-23-2005 by Contra_Mundum]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> I have Lange's whole-Bible commentary. In the section on 1 Sam. I found Calvin's position (coming out of his sermon's) on Saul and the witch of Endor. You can imagine my excitement as I had cast about quite a bit for some sound exegesis of this passage. As I recall, I disagreed with Lange's commentator (some German guy) as well as the "general opinion of English speaking divines", but concurred with Calvin's opinion: The medium did not see the "ghost" of Samuel, but gave out either a demon's counsel, or her own, though it was indeed prophetical by the will of God. Calvin reasons: God had withheld his prophetic word from Saul by legitimate means, that is through Samuel; how unlike him now to reveal it (through Samuel, no less) and especially by means he had expressly forbidden!
> 
> [Edited on 9-23-2005 by Contra_Mundum]



Very intriguing. Thanks for sharing that bit of research, Bruce!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Contra_Mundum_
> Calvin's sermons on 2 Samuel are translated and available in English from Banner of Truth. If you could read 16th century French, you could also read his sermons on 1st Samuel (assuming you could get your hands on them). :bigsmile:



I didn't know that! Why doesn't Hendrickson get their act together and get rights to the translation, and produce an English translation of the Samuel... I presume maybe the Banner of Truth holds the copyright or something. How many other books were written in French but never initially translated to English?


----------

